# Best holster for the XD-45 and .40 subcompact???



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking for the best holster for my XD-45 and .40 subcompact. any good suggestions. I'm looking at the CQC from blackhawk serpa, but wanted to know if I can use that one or is there a specific one for the subcompact?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

There are several options for the sub-compact but the 45 is still new enough it is quite limited. Here is a link to help you with you search.

http://home.comcast.net/~americanfirearmpage/holsters.htm


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

IWB or OWB?

I use a Tucker Answer w/ my XD45, works well. (fits both 45 and 40)

I just ordered a Fist #12 OWB, cant wait.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Many of the XD holsters will work with the XD45. Blade-Tech's kydex holsters work with all varieties in 4" and 5".


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I bought a crossdraw holster from Tucker for the 45ACP and also one from Dillon, another great holster...


----------



## starshooter231 (Dec 2, 2006)

I bought the Galco M7X for my XD the package says it will work with all the XDs. It has worked great for me so far.


----------



## mustgo69 (Sep 6, 2006)

VERY happy with my 4 Fobus paddle holsters. Glock, Baby Eagle, Colt, and XD SC. :numbchuck:


----------

